# First litter of the month



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Not really been a good month with litters, it tends to be really quiet and then you get a boom i've noticed, but anyway i thought as i've actually remembered to take photos this time, i'd show you all :lol:

This is from my broken black? doe and biggg Self agouti buck  She had a whooping 10, which i've taken down to 5 

Mother 









The 5 squirmy things, only 3 days old :lol:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Wow ten! I have a doe due any day now that I exspect to have a large litter. The poor girl is so big she looks about ready to rip only moves to eat and drink.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice one! keep us updated 

the largest litter i've had i do believe was 17 from a banded doe :shock:

I removed half to a surrogate group who only had 4 of their own, saves waste then  i can allow for a fair amount of babies as i have groups, and theres always at least 2-3 lactating mothers in a group at any one time


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I think this is at 5 days old, before i went on holiday...

























And this was yesterday when i came back, about 8 days old, we lost one it seems  there was blood all over the substrate, so he may have been ill or something :? ...

Self Black








Don't know whether this ones broken agouti or broken black...








This ones a weird one, which has me stumped... It's kinda speckley? Looks like its got white fluff over it everywhere, but it's alot lighter than the self black... Anyone any ideas?  








Is this one a banded? or just broken? 









And them all together, looking very cute 









Still don't know the sexes, i will take a look abit later but they all look like does, which would be nice :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

They're banded blacks (looks like) and a broken agouti. Sorry you lost one while you were gone. The others look pretty skinny, hope they fatten up for you. Do you have the mum on lactol?
The speckles on the little black just look like skin flakes to me


----------

